# On our way with Delta



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

We are really watching the dinner come together with our new area Delta Group! We are meeting again this Thursday night back at the Old Chicago 7:00. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I might not be able to make it this week.


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

Sorry I could not make it last week but I will be there this week!


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

We appreciate the help whoever can make it! I myself have to be in SD for then next two days! Mike should have the tickets so we can go out selling and I have posters and reciepts for gifts. I will make sure and get them into Bobs hands asap.

Thanks


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I can't make it tonight guys. I will try and get some tickets from Mike tonight.

Jed


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I can not make it either. I am at home sick,


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I was going to come and find out about tickets...anyone going to be there?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I'll be there.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I had a chance to talk with Keith, it sounds like everything is moving along smoothly. We stopped in at the Delta office and put together a box of receipt books and other supplies that might be needed in the near future.

Sounds like a starter box was sent to Brad, might want to check up on that to make sure you have everything that is needed.

I will e-mail a copy of a solicitation letter to Keith, it's just a sample letter for your use.

I plan on coming to visit with you guys in Feb. If you have any questions about anything, PM me.

Keep up the good work guys! :wink:


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

I have the box and will try and get it to Bob first chance I get. I have talked to Bob and he is going to take much of the lead as my work schedule has gotton crazy! I will do everything I can to help but the way it currently stands is I will be out of town on every Thursday the month of Feb and part of March. I really feel bad about it but we have a great crew and a great start! You all have my cell number but I will give it our again (612) 382-6041 dont hesitate to use it! let me know how I can help!

Brad Hanson


----------

